# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Aangepaste voeding en kruiden helpen tegen migraine

## FRANCOIS580

*Aangepaste voeding en kruiden helpen tegen migraine* 

Naar schatting tussen de tien en de vijftien procent van onze landgenoten krijgt regelmatig af te rekenen met ernstige migraine- aanvallen. Niemand is gevrijwaard van deze pijnlijke aandoening, die niettemin hoofdzakelijk vrouwen van alle leeftijden treft. Er werd al heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek verricht naar de oorzaken van migraine en de behandeling ervan, maar verder dan de ontwikkeling van enkele therapiën om de symptomen ervan te verzachten kwam men voorlopig nog niet. Met een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, gecombineerd met kruiden en voldoende lichaamsbeweging kun je nochtans veel zelf doen om de frequentie en de ernst van de migraine- aanvallen positief te beïnvloeden.

Migraine wordt in de eerste plaats veroorzaakt door een stoornis in de bloedcirculatie in je hersenen. De preciese oorzaak blijft voorlopig echter een raadsel. Een migraine- aanval kan zowel kortstondig als van langere duur zijn, en varieert tussen de 4 en 72 uur.Tijdens zo'n aanval hou je het bij voorkeur zo rustig mogelijk. Tijdens zware inspanningen wordt de migraine- aanval nog heviger en pijnlijker. 

*Sterretjes en lichtflitsen...*
Bij migraine concentreert de hoofdpijn zich op één kant van je hoofd, en die pijn verergert niet alleen tijdens (zware) inspanningen maar ook bij licht en geluid. Vele migrainelijders 'zien' een aanval aankomen. Ze zien dan sterretjes en lichtflitsen zien, in medische kringen een aura genoemd.

*Familiale kwaal*
Migraine is meestal een familiale aangelegenheid. Meer dan zestig procent van de migrainelijders tellen verschillende migrainepatienten in de familie...
Ook al worden ook mannen door deze ziekte getroffen, dan is migraine hoofdzakelijk vrouwelijk. De eerste migraineaanval treedt meestal op voor hun dertigste verjaardag. De frequentie van de migraine- aanvallen is het grootst bij vrouwen op vruchtbare leeftijd. 

*Voeding* 
Patiënten die lijden aan chronische migraine- aanvallen moeten streng toezien op wat ze eten. Migraine- aanvallen worden vooral in de hand gewerkt door:

•Chronisch slaapgebrek: of het tegenovergestelde... teveel slapen.
•Vasten: vasten is een belangrijke uitlokkende factor. Door de verhoogde plasmaspiegels van vrije vetzuren komt er serotonine vrij. 
•Te lage bloedsuikerspiegel: meestal als gevolg van té laat eten.
•Maandstonden.
•Omgevingsfactoren: blootstelling aan fel licht en/of luide muziek
•Weersverandering: hoofdzakelijk bij weersveranderingen en onweer.
Orale geneesmiddelen: kunnen eveneens migraine- aanvallen uitlokken. Dat is onder meer het geval met anticonceptie, bij nitraten die vooral bij hartaandoeningen worden gebruikt, bij geneesmiddelen tegen malaria en reuma, en bepaalde ontstekkingsremmers die vooral bij jicht worden voorgeschreven.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste*
Om het aantal migraine- aanvallen zoweel mogelijk te beperken kun je bij voorkeur deze voedingsmiddelen mijden:
﻿
•Zuivelproducten: vooral harde, Franse kazen maar ook Brie en Roquefort, alle soorten yoghurt en eieren.
•Drank: vooral rode wijn maar ook bier, en alcoholische dranken..
•Groenten: bonen en ajuin.
•Fruit: alle citrusfruit en noten.
•Zoetigheden: suiker en chocolade.
•Nitrietrijke voeding.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Ik ben van mijn migraine afgeraakt door acupunctuur, dat is nu echt het enige wat bij mij heeft geholpen, wel door een huisarts die zich gespecialiseerd had in acupunctuur hoor, niet door een leek of hoe je het ook mag noemen, nu heb ik nog zelden migraine en gaat het ook over met een pilletje tegen de migraine terwijl ik vroeger dagen migraine kon hebben, nochtans eet ik niet anders dan vroeger want er komt hier nog altijd vers eten op tafel, misschien wel meer kruiden, andere dan vroeger die doe ik nu wel bij mijn eten, niet alleen maar om het te zeggen peper en zout. 
mvg

----------

